
Show HN: Runbit – Turn your city into a fun game - soderstrom
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAvGRsQjjjk
======
mtmail
Corresponding website [https://runbit.se/](https://runbit.se/) (Swedish only)
But the app itself seems to be available in english as well
[https://itunes.apple.com/app/runbit-find-stars-walk-
run/id94...](https://itunes.apple.com/app/runbit-find-stars-walk-
run/id940383157)

